# UML Sequence Diagramme erstellen mit den Eclipse Test and Performance Tools (TPTP)



## Thomas Darimont (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Mit den Eclipse tptp kann man ganz schicke UML Sequence Diagramme erzeugen.
Dazu startet man einfach einen Profile-Lauf, klickt dann aufs Ergebnis und wählt dann im Kontextmenü -> open with -> UML 2 Class interactions...
dann kommt mit unter sowas dabei heraus (siehe Anhang) 

Neben Sequence Diagrammen kann man natürlich noch viel mehr damit machen:http://www.eclipse.org/tptp/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. März 2007)

Hallo,

*Push*

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas3011 (20. Februar 2008)

Sequence Diagramme erstelle ich mit http://trace2uml.tigris.org.
Man kann damit viele interesante Sachen machen:


Natürlich Sequence Diagramme interaktiv erstellen
Sequenz Diagramme in laufendem Code aufzeichnen (zur Analyse und Fehlersuche)
Sequenz Diagramme in Doxygen Kommentare einfügen

Es ist unabhängig von der benutzten Entwicklungsumgebung. Es eignet sich sogar, um das Verhalten von Linux Kerneltreibern zu debuggen (Dazu verwende ich ein separates Headerfile und printk).


----------



## Est4cado (27. März 2008)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Links. Großartige Tools, die mir jetzt schon einiges gebracht haben, vor allem das TPTP!

Hierzu auch eine Frage: Kennt Ihr vielleicht ein Tool, dass ein ReverseEngineerung aufgrund eine Methode "aufwärts" macht und dabei die Abhängigkeiten aufzeigt?

Sprich:
Methode _callSomething()_ wird von Methode _callA() _und _callB()_ aufgerufen.
_callA()_ von _callAB()_ und _callAC()_
_callB()_ von _callBA()_ und _callBC()_
etc. bis hin zu _main()_.

Also ähnlich eines Sequenzdiagramms nur Rückwärts...

Kennt ihr sowas oder ähnliches?

P.S.: Wenn Off-Topic erstell ich auch gern ein eigenen Thread, nur scheinen sich hier mit dem Thema welche beschäftigt zu haben..

Der Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

sowas ähnliches geht in Eclipse schon out-of-the Box:
Open Call Hierarchy:
Strg+alt+h


```
de.tutorials;
/**
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 */
public class CallHierarchyExample {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        a();
        new Thread() {
            public void run() {
                b();
            }
        }.start();
    }
    private static void a() {
        b();
    }
    private static void b() {
        c();
    }
    private static void c() {
        d();
    }
    private static void d() {
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Oliver Gierke (27. März 2008)

Einer der meist unterschätzten Tastaturshortcuts


----------



## Est4cado (27. März 2008)

Vielen, vielen Dank! 
Schon einige Tools angeschaut, um für das "Problem" eine Lösung zu finden, aber bisher nicht einmal bei Eclipse genauer geschaut...

Unterschätze niemals die Software, die du bereits hast!


----------

